
Elon Musk going to sell all physical possessions - franze
https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/1256239554148724737
======
ulfw
Narcissist guy losing his mind publicly.

Where have I seen this before?

------
maerF0x0
This almost certainly due to his wife:

[https://www.usatoday.com/story/entertainment/music/2019/07/1...](https://www.usatoday.com/story/entertainment/music/2019/07/16/meet-
grimes-artist-responsible-2019-s-craziest-instagram-post/1747570001/)

Musk has shown a history of not being the most stable w/ his wives .

------
fred_is_fred
Counterpoint: Elon Musk is just on a slightly nutty twitter rant

~~~
tibbydudeza
Too much herb ???.

------
tibbydudeza
A midlife or extensional crises ... he needs help.

------
yangliwei
His girlfriend is pregnant and expecting in a few days, he is probably just
freaking out because of this.

~~~
alexfromapex
Or Corona has made him see that possessions don’t bring happiness

------
sunstone
And join a monastery? Not the way to bet imho.

------
tonyedgecombe
And move to mars.

